# lee valley sale on a couple odd planes



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Lee Valley is having a sale today, most notably on a few factory second planes:

http://www.leevalley.com/us/gifts/page.aspx?p=68815&cat=

I ordered the shoulder and the mini edge planes. Rare to find these on sale.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for that, I had been wanting a medium shoulder plane, and just wasn't willing to part with the dough; I went ahead and ordered one.


----------



## lashomb (Sep 13, 2011)

I think I'll take a shot on a medium shoulder plane as well at that price. Thanks!


----------



## jcwalleye (Dec 26, 2009)

I have that medium shoulder plane and like it very much. That's a good price.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Bless their hearts.
Lee Valley makes some really great tools, but having a big sale is just not one of their talents.


----------



## tirebob (Aug 2, 2010)

'Bless their hearts.
Lee Valley makes some really great tools, but having a big sale is just not one of their talents."

That's because they make such great tools they sell themselves, so they don't end up in a spot where they need to sell off stuff cheap just to draw in customers. It's a smart business where you actually rely on a good product to draw in customers rather than cheap goods on a sale…


----------



## Natedog (Jun 10, 2010)

I received my "manufacturing second" medium shoulder plane. All I have to say is that I have no idea why it should be a factory second. It looks perfect; no scratches, pits or blemishes that they described that would have made it a factory second. To be fair I don't have a factory first shoulder plane to compare, but comparing it to my block and jack planes from Lee Valley/Veritas its the same type of quality. It far exceeded my expectations for what I thought a factory second would end up being.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I am sure that you will be very happy with that plane. I have had one for a few years, and it is wonderful. The fact that LV's seconds are almost perfect says a lot about the quality of their tools.

I live not far form the Starrett factory. They used to have a monthly sale of what they called seconds. Sometimes the "flaw" would be indicated with a red marker, and I still could not see what it was.

Companies like LV and Starrett are not going to risk their reputation by selling a poor quality tool with their company name on it.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Excellent, Natedog. Mine should be arriving tomorrow… I hope it's in similar shape. I've ordered more tools than I should have from Lee Valley since I found out about them, and been pretty happy with the quality.


----------



## drfunk (Jan 26, 2011)

My LV "2nd" shoulder plane showed up yesterday and was pristine too? The idea that they are able to source enough seconds to have a Cyber Monday sale sounds a little fishy to me. Maybe some dimension is a little off in a whole batch or something.

I also don't understand the criticism of LV special sales? I think they have great sales - particularly introductory sales and free shipping about every couple months. I drop a chunk of change every time they have one.


----------

